# Greatest Moment of My Life



## chobrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Harper Lynn Brown   Born 8:53 last night.    8lbs 8oz 21 inches long


----------



## DSGB (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sargent (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats.  I have 2 little girls (1 & 4)... your life is going to change in more ways you can imagine.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 15, 2014)

Get in, strap on the seatbelt and hold on! Life is about to get a whole lot more interesting and exciting. I never knew how wonderful life could be until my son and daughter came along. You will truly know what love, worry, excitement, frustration and all the other human emotions on a level you have never before experienced. Mine are 9 and 7, and it seems like just yesterday that I was standing in the delivery room like you. Your heart will love that little one so much that it hurts. Enjoy the ride, brother, it's a good one.


----------



## chobrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.  She is an awesome miracle for sure.


----------



## Horns (Aug 15, 2014)

She is a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations!!! She's  beautiful.

She will make you a better person. Not that you're a bad person now.

Enjoy every moment before you know it she'll be in college and you'll be missing her like I am my girl.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 15, 2014)

What a precious little girl!  Congratulations!  
Keep taking photos - she will change continuously and time will fly, but time is the thing she needs from you most!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## work2play2 (Aug 16, 2014)

your life can now begin. that picture you will look at for the rest of your life


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats, enjoy her all you can, the day will come way too soon when you won't see her as often as you would like. Been there twice.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats! Girls are awesome!


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Bossman (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations  !!!


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Dub (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome !!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2014)

Whoooooooot! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! She a cutie!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Get in, strap on the seatbelt and hold on! Life is about to get a whole lot more interesting and exciting. I never knew how wonderful life could be until my son and daughter came along. You will truly know what love, worry, excitement, frustration and all the other human emotions on a level you have never before experienced. Mine are 9 and 7, and it seems like just yesterday that I was standing in the delivery room like you. Your heart will love that little one so much that it hurts. Enjoy the ride, brother, it's a good one.




chobrown, 

Thanks for sharing this wonderful moment with all of us.  Sometimes, we need to see something like this as a reminder of just how fortunate that we are on a daily basis.


Smokey has told you the absolute truth here and he has described it perfectly.  

Enjoy every second with your little girl because you will be amazed just how fast she grows up.  It seems like within a few years now, she will be asking for the keys to the car, graduating from high school, then another week or so later, she is graduated from college, getting married, and continuing to make you the proudest man on earth it seems.  

Gosh I love my Daughter.  


By the way, my Daughter is 32 years old now but she will always be "my little girl".  I remember the delivery room just like it was yesterday too.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 20, 2014)

Sargent said:


> Congrats.  I have 2 little girls (1 & 4)... your life is going to change in more ways you can imagine.



X2
I have a boy....almost 4 years old.  
Man, has my life changed.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 20, 2014)

I have 5 year old twin girls and they have me wrapped. 
Congratulations


----------



## riskyb (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats to you and family


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 30, 2014)

She is beautiful enjoy the most important heart throb in Your life .And tell the little one that My family sends her love.


----------



## mattech (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## chobrown (Aug 14, 2015)

*Time flies*

Where in the world has this year gone. Can not believe my lil girl turns 1 today.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harper Lynn!
Fantastic!


----------



## BigCats (Aug 14, 2015)

It goes fast seems like my twins were just born and they turned 6 on the 10th


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 15, 2015)

She a beauty. 

Like I said last year the time flies by cherish every moment she'll be grown before you know it.


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2015)

She's a cutie , mine is 11 and those birthdays start getting here quicker and quicker !


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 22, 2015)

congrats


----------

